

Ordnance Survey offers free data access - jaxc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8597779.stm

======
bdfh42
First off I thought this was an April Fool's joke - Make data collected at the
tax payer's expense available to said tax payers - impossible I thought.

but the BBC article looked genuine.

Mind - all of the "open data" links seem to be broken so perhaps I was right
the first time....

~~~
arethuza
OS Maps seem to have been made freely available for a while as part of some
sites, e.g. the wonderful Geograph site:

<http://www.geograph.org.uk/>

